# Cut Down Split Trying to Make a King



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Made a cut down split after finding some young uncapped q cells. Took queen and some frames to a nuc.

Went back a week later to remove extra cells, found two drone frames each having as many as 5 emergency cells made from drone larva still uncapped. Went through the rest of the hive also found 4 worker frames with capped queen cells. 

Wonder if they would have swarmed with the virgins leaving the drone q cells thinking they are leave q cells? 

I have made many cut down splits and never seen this before, only drone q cells I have seen came from a drone laying queen.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Drone queens usually perish as soon as they are capped and the bees can identify a dead bee in a cell. since a swarm does not leave until after the queen cells are capped I would suspect they would not swarm with drone queen dead in cells unless there were other viable capped queen cells.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Tenbears good to know.

When I found them Saturday I removed them.


----------

